# Right On Time!



## sawhorseray (Nov 22, 2021)

Little Johnny runs up to his mother and says, “mommy mommy, the other day I was playing with my ball upstairs and my ball got away and into your closet, and when I went to get it, daddy came in with the lady next door and they started hugging and kissing and the lady next door took off daddy’s clothes and daddy took off the clothes from the lady next door, and they both got into your bed, and the lady next door got on top of daddy and started…”. The mother cuts him off and says “just stop right there. You wait until your daddy comes home so you can tell him everything you just told me.”
Couple hours later the father arrives and walks through the door to find his wife and child with bags packed. She walks up to him and slaps across the face shouting “I’m leaving you… Go ahead Johnny, tell him what you told me earlier.” Johnny steps forward to tell his daddy. “Daddy, the other day I was playing with my ball upstairs and my ball got away and into your closet, and when I went to get it, you came in with the lady next door and you both started hugging and kissing and the lady next door took off your clothes and you took off the clothes from the lady next door, and you both got into your bed, and the lady next door got on top of you and started doing the same thing mom did with uncle Joe last summer.”


----------



## JLeonard (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks for the chuckles!
Jim


----------



## yankee2bbq (Nov 22, 2021)




----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2021)

Good ones Ray .


----------



## bauchjw (Nov 22, 2021)

Always a good laugh!


----------



## Brokenhandle (Nov 22, 2021)

Loved em!

Ryan


----------



## Bearcarver (Nov 22, 2021)

Good ones Ray!!
Forwarding the Dog in bed to Bear Jr.
And the "Steak" to my "Vegan" Sister.

Bear


----------



## 912smoker (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks for the Monday morning laugh ! Loved em all


----------



## mosparky (Nov 22, 2021)

Thanks for the laughs. Great way to start the day


----------



## BigW. (Nov 22, 2021)

Awesome!


----------



## chopsaw (Nov 22, 2021)

sawhorseray

Used to be " scoot over , I'm driving " 
Now  it's " scoot over , you're driving " 
Made me laugh .


----------



## Winterrider (Nov 22, 2021)

Great ones Ray !


----------



## MJB05615 (Nov 23, 2021)

Great ones Ray!  The first one is very funny and perfectly timed, lol.  Thank again for helping start the week on a funny note.


----------



## bigfurmn (Nov 25, 2021)

Spock CD joke is being shown to my dad tonight. The cat on the boxes... Too close to home.


----------

